# Cricut Expression Cutting Machine



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the difference between a die cut machine like Cricut Expression or a vinyl cutter type machine? 

The Cricut Machines seem to be pretty versatile in their cutting abilities but are the strong enough for heat transfer paper and/or are the vinyl cutters creative enough to do fancy cutting.

Thanks
LydKid


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

If the CriCut is actually a diecut machine, it uses what are known as dies to cut shapes out of your paper. What this means is that you need to pucrchase die set for each thing you would like to cut. You can only cut shapes that you have dies for.

With a vinyl cutter, you can cut any shape you'd like from your computer. You don't need special dies for each font you'd like to cut, and you can cut any contour you've designed.

The other difference between a diecut machine and a vinyl cutter is that a die cutter cuts ALL THE WAY though whatever you're cutting, so you couldn't really cut apparel vinyl with it. Well, you could, but each individual letter or shape in your design would need to be laid out by hand on your garment, whereas with a vinyl cutter, it cuts only through the vinyl itself, and leaves the backer in-tact, so you can cut out multiple letters or shapes, and they will all stay in the layout that you've cut them in when you press.

Lastly, if you press shapes that you've die cut, you stand more of a chance of getting your upper heat platten all mucked up with glue. The glue on your vinyl will seep out past the backer and will get on your upper platten, unless you use a teflon sheet.


----------



## lydkid (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome, thank you for the clarification


----------



## bigfloridasteve (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm trying find the best way to purchase twill letters or find a vendor that will cut letters for me from all type of cloth material. My partner and I want to pick our own materials, have our fonts cut from the fabric and then have them sewn own to our tee shirts. I


----------



## bigfloridasteve (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm trying find the best way to purchase twill letters or find a vendor that will cut letters for me from all type of cloth material. My partner and I want to pick our own materials, have our fonts cut from the fabric and then have them sewn own to our tee shirts. I like the felt material or the faux suede. Not sure what it's called but we wont to offer something different than what everyone else is doing. We're also having a hard time finding vendors good embroidery companies here in Jacksonville Florida. We want a vendor who can embroider our company logo into a stitch or transfer patch. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigfloridasteve (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm trying find the best way to purchase twill letters or find a vendor that will cut letters for me from all type of cloth material. My partner and I want to pick our own materials, have our fonts cut from the fabric and then have them sewn own to our tee shirts. I like the felt material or the faux suede. Not sure what it's called but we wont to offer something different than what everyone else is doing. We're also having a hard time finding vendors good embroidery companies here in Jacksonville Florida. We want a vendor who can embroider our company logo into a stitch or transfer patch. Any suggestions? I have a website question. How do you go about finding a quality tee shirt photographer and what kind of prices am I looking at? Who sets up the best websites? What do I need to set up a shopping cart on my website? and How do I set my website up to take credit card or pay pal orders? Is Go-daddy a good company?


----------

